# Got a Chuckle out of this CHINA - VIETNAM with US



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

China insists it has right to put rig off Vietnam | Fox News

So US and VIETNAM explore the site 120miles into the Ocean, then before they set up shop China moves a rig out there 

Vietnamese boats show up and get sprayed away.

US - no where to be seen.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you check your sonar? You know, Run Silent, Run Deep!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Dont they know, if you mess around "over there", that you could wake up "Godzilla".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

History shows again and again how nature points out the folly of men.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ho chi min was pro American before the war, just saying it shouldn't surprise you

he was labeled communist because of how he wanted to rebuild Vietnam


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So why should the US get involved? It's a dispute between 2 sovereign nations, and none of our business.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Russia has a joint oil company in Vietnam. It has profits of 5 billion a year. Its Vietnam 51 and Russia 49 percent. Look for Putin again.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> So why should the US get involved? It's a dispute between 2 sovereign nations, and none of our business.


Oil. If China controls that portion of Oil, it will never make it too the US. However, if Vietnam controls it, there will likely be a "coalition" of sorts, to protect the waters where the oil sits.

However given where it is, I can see why China did it. It is open waters, outside of Vietnamese traditional coastal and water boarders (and also out of Chinese ones as well) so it is up for grabs. Australia would probably make a grab for it also.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Develop our oil here. Quit sending our kids and our dollars where they fight for and enrich others at our expense.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

retired guard said:


> Develop our oil here. Quit sending our kids and our dollars where they fight for and enrich others at our expense.


It seems so simple. The US floats on a sea of oil and natural gas but the tree huggers wont allow us to go get it so we spend billions importing it and stationing troops in islamic shit holes to protect it. All it does is enrich arabs who the finance mosques that preach jihad and hatred for us. We should support ourselves and allow that piece of the world to wither up and blow away.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Because of new oil extraction techniques, the U.S. has the largest oil/natural gas reserves IN THE WORLD. Of course we can't drill for it because it is on Federal land, BUT WE HAVE IT! Is it any wonder that more and more of the world thinks we are idiots?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you think about it, in a way it's kind of funny. Viet Nam/The United States explore for oil in international waters, find a location, and before they can put a rig at the location to start drilling, the Chinese put their rig there first.


----------



## kmussack (Apr 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Did you check your sonar? You know, Run Silent, Run Deep!


Much of the contested area, particularly the Gulf of Tonkin is only around 70-meters deep.
No sub commander in his right mind would want to operate in waters so shallow.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't agree that we should develop our own oil reserves... not yet anyway. Our plan seems to be to use up the rest of the world's oil first. Once the rest of the world runs dry, we can tap ours and have something to sell at much higher prices.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I don't agree that we should develop our own oil reserves... not yet anyway. Our plan seems to be to use up the rest of the world's oil first. Once the rest of the world runs dry, we can tap ours and have something to sell at much higher prices.


Gotta make it that far first and then be able to hang out to it as the other countries economies starve to death. Not that its not a bad plan i just dont think we can do it at current.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Vietnam and China have clashed militarily for thousands of years.
Vietnam has never lost.
I'd rather be Vietnam's friend than enemy.


----------

